
Lifestyle plugins for BitBar – Put anything in your Mac OS X menu bar - olds0ul
https://getbitbar.com/plugins/Lifestyle#.Wx1zs_ozpTE.hackernews
======
saagarjha
I find it interesting how much stuff people like putting in their menu bar.
Maybe it’s because I have a laptop with a small screen, but I always like mine
to be neat and tidy, with only a couple of items I use every day. Most people
I know have a bunch of junk like Adobe or Dropbox or Norton in theirs, though,
and I doubt they click on any of those ever. There’s also a proliferation of
so-called menu-bar apps.

~~~
mathieuh
I’m the same, in fact, I use an app which aims to do the opposite to BitBar:
it’s called BarTender, and it lets you hide any menu bar items under a single
drop down. This includes items added by the system (e.g. network status,
Siri).

Although I suppose you could combine BitBar and BarTender by using BitBar to
add some non-standard items and BarTender to hide them until you decide to
expand them.

~~~
sbr464
Checking this out now! Hate the clutter. Thanks for the tip.

~~~
sbr464
Installed. If you were here I'd give you a dollar. Best ever.

------
iamben
Love BitBar. It's SO easy to create little widgets in the menu bar. Have my
own countdowns for days in the quarter etc.

------
keyle
To anyone trying to get more focussed and less distracted, stay away from
anything like this! Keep it lean, keep it clean.

~~~
pavel_lishin
And, presumably, stop reading Hacker News comments...

~~~
pjmlp
Too much free time between Android builds...

------
dvko
And for those of us running Gnome, there is p-e-w/argos[1]. Completely BitBar
compatible, provided that the script don't use any OSX specific code.

1\. [https://github.com/p-e-w/argos](https://github.com/p-e-w/argos)

------
geoelectric
I just ran across BitBar trying to find a competent utility to simply display
my currently-played iTunes track in the menu bar (this turns out to be
shockingly hard to find).

It turned out to be trivial to modify one of the existing BitBar plugins to do
exactly what I wanted, and very nice to have that functionality tailored. This
is a really nice app.

------
post_break
I love apps like this. I use an app that puts my external IP in my menu bar.
Perfect for knowing what VPN I'm on at a quick glance. Bartender to hide all
the crap.

